# Avet MC MXJ 5.8:1 Gold



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

For Sale; Avet MC MXJ in Gold,
W/ Box & DVD & rod clamp.
In perfect condition in all aspects, this might as well be a brand new reel.
Loaded with 20# Sakuma.

$190 includes shipping and insurance to Continental US.


----------



## va legend (Jan 25, 2009)

Where are u located...?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Charlottesville, VA.


----------



## va legend (Jan 25, 2009)

Any chance you will be in the va beach area any time soon?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I wish I was, but not likely.
Shipping is not a problem,
I'm headed to the post office today to drop that other reel I just sold.
TjB


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Price Drop to $175 before I try it somewhere else...
TjB


----------



## va legend (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll take it


----------



## va legend (Jan 25, 2009)

Please call me 757 230 9421


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Please confirm that you got my PM.
TjB


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Tracking Number

9405803699300227886203

TjB


----------

